# hace/ desde hace/ Llevo



## lenabrasil

En mi libro de español hay la siguiente cuestión pregunta:

____1____ ya casi un año que terminé la carrera y todavía no he encontrado trabajo.

a) Llevo
b) Hace
c) Desde hace
d) Cuando

Yo diría que la respuesta es la b, 'Hace', pero la verdad es que no entiendo muy bien la diferencia, a pesar de haber leído todos los hilos sobre este tema.

Sin embargo, la clave dice que la opción correcta es la c, 'Desde hace'. Alguien podría, por favor, explicarme por qué se usa ésta y no la otra?

*¡*Muchas gracias!

P.S.: Es posible que la clave esté equivocada debido a un error de impresión.


----------



## Analia1

En el caso particular que estás planteando, he escuchado los dos usos en reiteradas oportunidades. Yo optaría por la b.


----------



## Ynez

lenabrasil said:


> P.S.: Es posible que la clave esté equivocada debido a un error de impresión.



La clave está equivocada. La correcta es la b, tal y como tú pensabas.


----------



## YaniraTfe

lenabrasil said:


> En mi libro de español hay la siguiente cuestión:
> 
> ____1____ ya casi un año que terminé la carrera y todavía no he encontrado trabajo.
> 
> a) Llevo
> b) Hace
> c) Desde hace
> d) Cuando
> 
> Yo diría que la respuesta es la b, 'Hace', pero la verdad es que no entiendo muy bien la diferencia, a pesar de haber leído todos los hilos sobre este tema.
> 
> Sin embargo, la clave dice que la opción correcta es la c, 'Desde hace'. Alguien podría, por favor, explicarme por qué se usa ésta y no la otra?
> 
> Muchas gracias!
> 
> P.S.: Es posible que la clave esté equivocada debido a un error de impresión.


 
Hola! 

Quédate tranquila porque tienes razón; La respuesta correcta es la b). 

Se trata de un error de la clave.

Un saludo!


----------



## Rayines

lenabrasil said:


> En mi libro de español hay la siguiente cuestión:
> 
> ____1____ ya casi un año que terminé la carrera y todavía no he encontrado trabajo.
> 
> a) Llevo
> b) Hace
> c) Desde hace
> d) Cuando
> 
> Yo diría que la respuesta es la b, 'Hace', pero la verdad es que no entiendo muy bien la diferencia, a pesar de haber leído todos los hilos sobre este tema.
> 
> Sin embargo, la clave dice que la opción correcta es la c, 'Desde hace'. Alguien podría, por favor, explicarme por qué se usa ésta y no la otra?
> 
> Muchas gracias!
> 
> P.S.: Es posible que la clave esté equivocada debido a un error de impresión.


Hola: Lo entendiste muy bien. Allí lo correcto es "Hace". Podrías poner "desde hace" si dijera, por ejemplo: "Desde hace un año que estoy buscando trabajo", es decir tiene que haber una acción que continúa desde ese momento.


----------



## NewdestinyX

lenabrasil said:


> En mi libro de español hay la siguiente cuestión:
> 
> ____1____ ya casi un año que terminé la carrera y todavía no he encontrado trabajo.
> 
> a) Llevo
> b) Hace
> c) Desde hace
> d) Cuando
> 
> Yo diría que la respuesta es la b, 'Hace', pero la verdad es que no entiendo muy bien la diferencia, a pesar de haber leído todos los hilos sobre este tema.
> 
> Sin embargo, la clave dice que la opción correcta es la c, 'Desde hace'. Alguien podría, por favor, explicarme por qué se usa ésta y no la otra?
> 
> Muchas gracias!
> 
> P.S.: Es posible que la clave esté equivocada debido a un error de impresión.


You have posted this question in 4 different threads on this topic. I think you have your answer that it's 'b' "hace" and not "desde hace"..

"Desde hace" appears before a period of time marking the length usually with the English word: for.

<Hace + time period>, alone, at the <end of the sentence after a preterite verb> means: 'ago'.
<Hace + time period + que + preterite verb> also means 'ago'
In that sentence from the test.. it's saying.

Now almost a year ago I finished the degree and I still haven't found a job.

The form with <hace + time expression + 'que' + preterite verb> can also be even more naturally expressed like this:

It's now been almost a year since I finished the degree and I still haven't found a job.

Chao,
Grant


----------



## antonioLR

lenabrasil said:


> En mi libro de español hay la siguiente cuestión:
> 
> ____1____ ya casi un año que terminé la carrera y todavía no he encontrado trabajo.
> 
> a) Llevo
> b) Hace
> c) Desde hace
> d) Cuando
> 
> Yo diría que la respuesta es la b, 'Hace', pero la verdad es que no entiendo muy bien la diferencia, a pesar de haber leído todos los hilos sobre este tema.
> 
> Sin embargo, la clave dice que la opción correcta es la c, 'Desde hace'. Alguien podría, por favor, explicarme por qué se usa ésta y no la otra?
> 
> Muchas gracias!
> 
> P.S.: Es posible que la clave esté equivocada debido a un error de impresión.


 
Tienes razón, Lena.  La opción correcta es la *B *ya que hace referencia a algo pasado. 

"Llevar" se utiliza para referirnos a algo que empezó en el pasado y continúa hasta el presente. Por ejemplo, "Llevo en este instituto dos años". Sería similar a utilizar "desde hace" con un verbo en presente de indicativo. Por ejemplo, "Estoy en este instituto desde hace dos años" o "Juego al tenis desde hace seis meses". 

Espero que te haya aclarado un poco las dudas que tienes, Lena.


----------



## Uticens678

Ola! Estou com uma grande dúvida sobre como traduzir literalmente as seguintes frases ao português; eis as minhas improváveis tentativas:

1)Llevo tres horas esperando a José= Levo três horas esperando o José (?)
2)Espero a José desde hace tres horas= Espero o José desde faz três horas (?)
3)Hace tres horas que espero a José= Há três horas que espero o José (?)
Muito obrigado pela ajuda


----------



## Uticens678

Acrescento que queria era saber se as frases em português estão certas; no que diz respeito às espanholas tenho a quase plena certeza de estarem corretas...


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Ola! Estou com uma grande dúvida sobre como traduzir literalmente as seguintes frases ao português; eis as minhas improváveis tentativas:
> 
> 1)Llevo tres horas esperando a José= Levo três horas esperando o José (?)
> 2)Espero a José desde hace tres horas= Espero o José desde faz/há três horas (?)
> 3)Hace tres horas que espero a José= Há três horas que espero o José (?)
> Muito obrigado pela ajuda


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado! A construcão de "levo três horas esperando o José" é de uso comum em português? E se não for, qual uma frase sinónima que tenha a indicacão temporal (=três horas) na parte ínicial da frase? Obrigado e boa noite a todos


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Obrigado! A construcão de "levo três horas esperando o José" é de uso comum em português? E se não for, qual uma frase sinónima que tenha a indicacão temporal (=três horas) na parte ínicial da frase? Obrigado e boa noite a todos



Nem por isso. Mais comum é '_Já estou há três horas à espera de..._', mas não quero dizer, de forma alguma, que não se use.


----------



## Uticens678

Carfer said:


> Nem por isso. Mais comum é '_Já estou há três horas à espera de..._', mas não quero dizer, de forma alguma, que não se use.


Obrigado! E "Há três horas é que espero o José! " é uma frase que faz sentido?


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Obrigado! E "Há três horas* é* que espero o José! " é uma frase que faz sentido?


 Se lhe retirar o _'é'_, sim, faz perfeito sentido.


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado por responderes novamente! Quanto à outra pergunta, fiz porque achava que "levar+gerundio" fosse um espanholismo, mas evidentemente não e.


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado por responderes novamente! Quanto à outra pergunta, fiz porque achava que "levar+gerundio" fosse um espanholismo, mas evidentemente não é.


----------



## Uticens678

E se eu colocar o "é" noutro ponto da frase? 
"Ha é três horas que espero o José" <- Faz sentido esta frase?
Muito obrigado e bom dia :-D


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> E se eu colocar o "é" noutro ponto da frase?
> "Ha é três horas que espero o José" <- Faz sentido esta frase?
> Muito obrigado e bom dia :-D



Esse '_é_' pode ter um uso enfático. Consigo imaginar uma situação em que alguém que tem muitas coisas para fazer mas que não pode fazê-las por estar dependente de outra pessoa , por exemplo, diga isso para sublinhar o seu desagrado ou contrariedade: _'Já podia ter ido ali e acolá e estou é há três horas à espera do José_'. _'Estás para aí a dizer que já podia ter feito isto e aquilo. Há é três horas que espero o José_'. Portanto, possível é, sentido faz mas dentro de contextos muito específicos. Sem mais, assim a seco, não soa muito bem.


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado... Eis uma nova pergunta minha ( que tem a ver com as anteriores ) :
É correta uma versão da frase precedente que *não* contém o "que"?
Há três horas espero o José = Há três horas *que* espero o José
Agradeco-lhes pela ajuda!


----------



## anaczz

Há três horas espero o José = Há três horas *que* espero o José
Sim, faz sentido e é mesmo mais usual.


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado! Isto também vale nos outros países de língua portuguesa?
E mais uma coisa: qual a mais usual? A primeira ou a segunda?


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Obrigado! Isto também vale nos outros países de língua portuguesa?
> E mais uma coisa: qual a mais usual? A primeira ou a segunda?



Em Portugal não diríamos, creio eu, _'__Há três horas espero o José_'. Mas, curiosamente, é possível omitir o '_que_', invertendo a ordem: _'__Espero o José h__á três horas _'


----------



## Uticens678

Muito obrigado!


----------

